# Looking for puppy class near Staunton Virginia



## ValleyGirl (Dec 31, 2010)

I have a 4 month old GSD puppy and want a puppy class in the area. I am willing to drive out of the immediate area within an hour's journey. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Check our Sheli Rhodes' Love on a Leash facility--it's in Harrisonburg. 

Love on a Leash :: Dog Obedience and Agility Training, Harrisonburg VA

Not sure if she has puppy classes right now, but she's familiar with GSDs and should be able to help you out.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Dec 31, 2010)

Christine - will check it out. There is an obedience class here but really need the socialization of a puppy class. Harrisonburg is close to where I live in Augusta County. Thanks. Susan


----------

